# Garmin 255W



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Looking at this item as a birthday present. Anyone have any info on it?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Check the dates of the internal map in the unit. If it;s outdated, what's the upgrade price?

Google, is your friend.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

I like mine the only thing I dont like is that i cant mark a spot unless I have a address and when you are mving to different grounds and using it going to hunting spots or just want to mark a spot along the road you cant. I think their is only one other kind of Garmin that can. Depends on how important it is to you.


----------



## Scott Greenwood (Mar 25, 2008)

Garmin, if bought at Cabelas, will give you free updates for the 2010 mapping right now. 255W=Great product!


----------



## gman0046 (May 7, 2009)

I've got one and very happy with it. As a matter of fact I like the Garmin much better then the built in unit in my wife's Lexus.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Like mine as well... easy to use (which was important to us when buying one).


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

Got one in my wife's minvan - She'll never part with it !


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

We replaced our Magellon with the Garmin. Much better. Works great.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

We have one. Works great other than does not recognize some new roads.


----------



## gman0046 (May 7, 2009)

Bass Pro had them not to long ago for $169.


----------



## ajcsurf (Mar 4, 2009)

got mine at best buy with the 3 year protection plan and one of those dash mounts for my girlfriends and I's 4 year anniversary. Garmin makes great products, sometimes screwy directions...but its a awesome for finding anything while you are on the road. (In n Out is best searchable "In-N-Out")


----------



## gman0046 (May 7, 2009)

Saw it advertised for $179.00 in Best Buy yesterday..


----------

